# Kissed By A Nightmare - My Nightmare Fansite



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

very cool im inpressed.-amy


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice site Creepy!
I am waiting for it to e-mail a password for the Forum!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks guys!! Also thanks a ton Jack!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Welp all the hard work paid off!! My Freddy fansite has now been officially listed on the Official Robert Englund website!!

OMG OMG OMG!!!

http://www.robertenglund.com

This is so awesome!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I still haven't gotten the e-mail though!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Jack - If you still need help with it please send me an email and I will try to help you out.

[email protected]


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Very nice design. very impressive


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Wow, looks great and congrats on the listing!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Great job. I found this Freddy Sound Board the other day, and thought you might be interested in it:

http://drakeshangout.com/humor/soundboards/freddykrueger.htm


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks a ton Halloweiner!!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

WHOOO HOOO!!

Guys, my hubby is so awesome he got me a domain name for my website!!

So now I am found at http://www.kissedbyanightmare.com!!

I also updated the site with lots of stuff!

Banner Free=GREAT!!


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

NICE! Good to hear that. I just purchased a couple more domains myself including my fansite - www.DeionSandersFan.com

Cannot wait to the site is up on its new domain.


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

Just went to the site, Looks Great!


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks HalloweenEve! Let me know when yours is up and I will go check it out also!


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

Site up and running just click the link


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Awesome job HE! Looks great!


----------

